# Fat Burning Zone Exposed



## Arnold (Feb 23, 2011)

*Fat Burning Zone Exposed*






YouTube Video


----------



## x~factor (Feb 23, 2011)

Who's he and what makes him an expert on the subject?


----------



## GMO (Feb 23, 2011)

x~factor said:


> Who's he and what makes him an expert on the subject?



You've never heard of Will Brink?  He has been a bodybuilding and fitness expert for decades.  Here's his bio, if you are interested:

About | The Final Frontier In Bodybuilding , Fat Loss, Health & Fitness


----------



## klc9100 (Feb 23, 2011)

WB is cool. i've checked out a bunch of his shit.

his head is really triangular though. almost alien-like.

lol - smart dude though.


----------



## Merkaba (Feb 23, 2011)

I've been saying this forever and a few of us around here have.


----------



## Pseudodominion (Feb 24, 2011)

Cool stuff. This is my first focus right now.


----------



## Will Brink (Mar 9, 2011)

Merkaba said:


> I've been saying this forever and a few of us around here have.



That my head is shaped like triangle? Bummer.


----------



## Merkaba (Mar 9, 2011)

Will Brink said:


> That my head is shaped like triangle? Bummer.



Hahah...well I forgot about that part.


----------



## x~factor (Mar 10, 2011)

GMO said:


> You've never heard of Will Brink?  He has been a bodybuilding and fitness expert for decades.  Here's his bio, if you are interested:
> 
> About | The Final Frontier In Bodybuilding , Fat Loss, Health & Fitness



Nice! Thanks!


----------

